# Woher wissen manche, wieviel Strom ein PC verbraucht?



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

Wenn ich mich so hier im Forum umschaue, da werden sehr oft Fragen gestellt wie "reicht mein Netzteil noch?" oder "wieviel Strom verbraucht mein System?". 
Wie kann man den Leuten Tips darüber geben?
Auf den Herstellerseiten, besonders bei denen, die die Grafikkarten herstellen, stehen oft nur wenige, manchmal auch keine Werte.
Und wenn, dann sind diese Angaben oft sehr widersprüchlich. 
Hier ein kleines Beispiel: 
Grafikk.-/Chip-Hersteller -> max. 150Watt Verbrauch
Händlerangabe -> 140Watt
Bei PCGH -> 146Watt

Es ist sind nur sehr wenige Watt, aber das rappelt sich zusammen; man hat ja noch andere Komponenten.

Auch würde mich mal interessieren, wie die PCGH den Stromverbrauch mißt. Besonders den Max.-Verbrauch.
Beim PCGH-Gaming-Nvidia-Edition sind es 211Watt.
Bei eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5 sind es weitaus mehr (251Watt).
Wie kommt das?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Klärchen, das um Aufklärung bittet.


----------



## oupho (15. August 2009)

Ich glaub pcgh mist den verbrauch des gesammten pc und zieht die nicht benötigten hardware teile ab.


----------



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

Du glaubst es, aber Du weißt es nicht 
Die nicht beötigten Teile sind dann welche? Festplatte, CD-Laufwerk und so weiter?
Dann wären es laut Programm 201Watt. Mit diesem Wert, käme man schon näher hin. Toleranzen sind immer mit drin. 
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie genau das Programm rechnet.


----------



## kenji_91 (15. August 2009)

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite v2.5
Da rechne ich den Maximalverbrauch aus.
Es ist nur ein Maß für den Kauf von Netzteilen, aber interessant, wieviel sowas verbrutzeln kann.


----------



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite v2.5
> Da rechne ich den Maximalverbrauch aus.
> Es ist nur ein Maß für den Kauf von Netzteilen, aber interessant, wieviel sowas verbrutzeln kann.


Kenn ich. Steht schon oben bei mir drin 
Aber gut, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der das damit ausrechnet


----------



## exa (15. August 2009)

pcgh misst den verbrauch mit bestimmten messgeräten, zuhause kann man zumindest den gesamtverbrauch des pcs auch mit einem steckermessgerät selbst nachmessen...

der calculator ist ein rechner ,der auf nummer sicher geht... er sollte nur eine richtlinie sein


----------



## poiu (15. August 2009)

der watt rechner ist OK

http://provenquality.org/index.php?id=1


erfahrung ist es teilweise , aber da kann man nur grob einschätzen !

bei Grakas kann man das überschlagen 

nur PCIe max 75W
1x PCIe Stecker 6PIN bis zu 75W
1x PCIe Stecker 8PIN bis zu 150W

aber da halten sich die hersteller auch nicht immer dran siehe ATi HD serie + Furmark


----------



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

exa schrieb:


> pcgh misst den verbrauch mit bestimmten messgeräten, zuhause kann man zumindest den gesamtverbrauch des pcs auch mit einem steckermessgerät selbst nachmessen...
> 
> der calculator ist ein rechner ,der auf nummer sicher geht... er sollte nur eine richtlinie sein


Das dachte ich mir schon.

Den Calculator nutzt man nur, wenn man wissen möchte, was man für ein Netzteil braucht. Denn wie schon gleich anfangs von mir geschrieben wurde, weiß man ja nie, wieviel Strom die einzelnen Teile verbrauchen.



poiu schrieb:


> der watt rechner ist OK
> 
> Provenquality


Hmm... Also mal abgesehen davon, daß er ziemlich mau bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten ist (zu wenige Details), kommt er auch auf einen ganz anderen Wert wie der PSUEngine: 169Watt zu 194Watt!
Sind 25Watt unterschied! Nicht schlecht



> erfahrung ist es teilweise , aber da kann man nur grob einschätzen !
> 
> bei Grakas kann man das überschlagen
> 
> ...


Ist halt schlecht, wenn die fehlt...

Wenn das so ist, wäre das ja ideal.

Aber wo hielt sich diese ATI HD Serie+ nicht an der Norm? Ich kenne diesen Furmark-Test nicht.

Hinweis: Die Wattzahlen bezogen sich auf mein System


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. August 2009)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Wie kann man den Leuten Tips darüber geben?


In dem man sich Messungen von Seiten anschaut, was denn nun so ein System so verbraucht.

ACHTUNG: wird immer Primärseitig angegeben, also das was Rechner *und Netzteil* ziehen...
Und dann muss man halt hin und wieder etwas schätzen...

Das meiste wurd aber ja schon gesagt, das meiste macht GraKa und CPU aus, der Rest ist kaum relevant...
Wobei CPUs idR auch nicht so viel ausmachen (idR um 100W)


----------



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: wird immer Primärseitig angegeben, also das was Rechner *und Netzteil* ziehen...
> Und dann muss man halt hin und wieder etwas schätzen...


Es wird also im von der Dose aus gemessen. Nich war? Anders wäre es ein bisserl umständlicher


> Das meiste wurd aber ja schon gesagt, das meiste macht GraKa und CPU aus, der Rest ist kaum relevant...
> Wobei CPUs idR auch nicht so viel ausmachen (idR um 100W)


Ah ja... Gut zu wissen
Aber wo wir grad dabei sind: Wieviel Watt brauch den so den Platine. Ganz unter den Tisch kehren kann man die auch nicht; kann ja das Zünglein an de Waage sein 



PS: Gibt es signifikante Leistungsunterschiede(Stromaufnahme) zwischen DDR1, 2 und 3?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. August 2009)

So was hilft auch bei der Beurteilung des Stromverbrauchs.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...men-im-watt-sammel-thread-neu.html#post693678


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Die paar Watt, die Festplatten und Laufwerke ausmachen, kann man getrost vergessen.
Mein System zieht unter Volllast rund 320 Watt.


----------



## klaerchen (15. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die paar Watt, die Festplatten und Laufwerke ausmachen, kann man getrost vergessen.
> Mein System zieht unter Volllast rund 320 Watt.


Sicher? Ihr sagt das so einfach. Wenn einer ein paar Laufwerke drin hat und zusätzlich eine Lüfterarmada, da kann doch noch ein bißchen zusammenkommen. Beispiel:
Ich habe einen Verbrauch von 300Watt für Proz und Grafik. Mein Netzteil schaft genau 320 abzuliefern. Wird das dann nicht für den Rest knapp?

Aber ich meine, ihr seid die Experten


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Ich habe vier Lüfter drinne, fünf Festplatten und zwei Laufwerke eingebaut.
Mein Netzteil langweilt sich, wenn ich die CPU übertakte und ein wenig rumbenche.


----------



## klaerchen (16. August 2009)

Wieviel Watt hat den Dein NT?


----------



## poiu (16. August 2009)

zum thema Lüfter & Laufwerke : 

bei lüftern kann man das berechnen meist steht auf der Rückseite die Ampere zahl ( selten W ) 

P=A*V 

bei Festplatten schwankt der wert stark , hier muss man sich auf die Hersteller angaben oder auf tests verlassen 

es gibt sparsamme und weniger sparsamme 

Ich würde HDD einfach mit 8-10W überschlagen.

DVD laufwerke kann man komplett vernachlässigen.



> Aber wo hielt sich diese ATI HD Serie+ nicht an der Norm? Ich kenne diesen Furmark-Test nicht.
> 
> Hinweis: Die Wattzahlen bezogen sich auf mein System



wenn ich mich richtig erinner gab es sogar bei PCh denn Test 
man muss aber dazu die Furmark.exe umbennen, aufgefallen ist das weil ab einem bestimmten Treiber HD 48x0 Grakas plötzlich weniger verbraucht haben!


----------



## klaerchen (16. August 2009)

Bei den Festplattenherstellern steht es glücklicherweise oft auf deren Internetseiten. Bei den Lüftern und dem Proz das gleiche Spiel. Nur eben die Grafikarten...

*Poius* Beispiel kann ich nicht so ganz folgen:

_nur PCIe max 75W
1x PCIe Stecker 6PIN bis zu 75W
1x PCIe Stecker 8PIN bis zu 150W_

Wozu brauch ich einen 6Pin, wenn der PCIe-Bus das schon selbst liefern kann?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. August 2009)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Sicher? Ihr sagt das so einfach. Wenn einer ein paar Laufwerke drin hat und zusätzlich eine Lüfterarmada, da kann doch noch ein bißchen zusammenkommen. Beispiel:
> Ich habe einen Verbrauch von 300Watt für Proz und Grafik. Mein Netzteil schaft genau 320 abzuliefern. Wird das dann nicht für den Rest knapp?
> 
> Aber ich meine, ihr seid die Experten



sorry aber 300 watt für dein sys in der sig niemals

ich schau immer auf diese seite da wird mit einem quad auf 4ghz übertaktet gestestet
Test: 13 aktuelle Grafikkarten (Seite 21) - 04.07.2009 - ComputerBase

und du musst die wattzahlen zudsammenzählen also wenn du ne graka mit 6pin pcie stromstecker kann sie maximal 150watt ziehen

graka mit 6pin und 8pin kann maximal 300watt ziehen


----------



## ghostadmin (16. August 2009)

klaerchen schrieb:


> *Poius* Beispiel kann ich nicht so ganz folgen:
> 
> _nur PCIe max 75W
> 1x PCIe Stecker 6PIN bis zu 75W
> ...



Weil die GraKa vielleicht mehr zieht als 75 Watt?


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> sorry aber 300 watt für dein sys in der sig niemals


Tut es wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Aber ich sprach ja nicht von "meinem" System, sondern nur von einem Beispiel.



> und du musst die wattzahlen zudsammenzählen also wenn du ne graka mit 6pin pcie stromstecker kann sie maximal 150watt ziehen
> 
> graka mit 6pin und 8pin kann maximal 300watt ziehen


Also 75Watt PCIe-Bus *plus* 75Watt vom 6Pin. Richtig?

Wenn das so ist, dann ist das aus Pious Beispiel heraus nicht zu sehen!

Zusammengefaßt:
Nur PCIe-Bus 75Watt,
PCIe-Bus + 6Pin *zusätzliche* 75Watt (gesamt *150W*),
PCIe-Bus + 6Pin und 8Pin *weitere* 75Watt (gesamt *225W*).

Jetzt würde es auch einen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Hektor123 (17. August 2009)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Zusammengefaßt:
> Nur PCIe-Bus 75Watt,
> PCIe-Bus + 6Pin *zusätzliche* 75Watt (gesamt *150W*),
> PCIe-Bus + 6Pin und 8Pin *weitere* 75Watt (gesamt *225W*).


 
*=> PCIe-Bus (75W) + 6 Pin (75W) + 8 Pin (150W) = 300W*


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> *=> PCIe-Bus (75W) + 6 Pin (75W) + 8 Pin (150W) = 300W*


Aaah...! 
Das wußte ich nicht. Obwohl ich mir das schon irgendwie gedacht hab. Die zwei Pins extra müssen ja für was gut sein  - Aber wozu? Würde ein weiterer 6Pin nicht reichen?
_=> PCIe-Bus (75W) + *6*Pin (75W) + *6*Pin (150W) = 300W_
Danke!


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

Kann man das eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen, daß die 6/8Pin-Stecker dafür ausgelegt sind? Also für die extra 75Watt.
Bei Enermax steht nur das hier drin: _DXX ready! 6+2P (8P) Stecker für PCI Express 2.0 Grafikkarten_.
Von einer Wattangabe - fehlanzeige!


----------



## Hektor123 (17. August 2009)

Denke mal, du kannst es vllt in der ATX-Norm nachlesen. Ob das jetzt wirklich stimmt und ob du das unbedingt musst ist dir überlassen. Wofür musst du das den unbedingt wissen?


----------



## Compucase (17. August 2009)

Hallo!

Es ist definitiv so wie es der User "Hektor123" gepostet hat.

Über den PCI-Express auf dem Mainboard fließen max. 75W
ein zusätzlicher 6-Pin Stecker liefert ebenfalls bis zu 75W
Über einen 8-Pin PCI-E Stecker fließen max. 150W.

So ist es festgelegt.

Die derzeit maximal benötigte Kombination ist ein 6 PIN und ein 8 PIN an einer Grafikkarte was einen theoretischen Maximalverbrauch von 300W ermöglicht.
75W MB + 75W 6-PIN + 150W 8-PIN.


----------



## Hektor123 (17. August 2009)

Von oberster Stelle bestätigt werden is cool  . Danke


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Denke mal, du kannst es vllt in der ATX-Norm nachlesen. Ob das jetzt wirklich stimmt und ob du das unbedingt musst ist dir überlassen. Wofür musst du das den unbedingt wissen?


Ja warum denn nicht? 
Habe nicht gedacht, daß das so schwere Fragen sind
Aber ich schau mal nach...


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es ist definitiv so wie es der User "Hektor123" gepostet hat.
> 
> ...


(Jetzt meldet sich mal ein Fachmann)
Das heißt, daß über die 2Pins extra bei einem 8Pin-Stecker, zusätzliche 75Watt geliefert werden. So richtig?

Das Lexikon von Cougar ist/war schon hilfreich!
Warum haben das die anderen nicht


----------



## Compucase (17. August 2009)

Über die zusätzlichen 2 PIN fliesst so gesehen kein Strom, das sind 2 zusätzliche Masse Leitungen.
Der 6 PIN PCI-Express Stecker ist auch in der Lage mehr als 75W zu liefern. Die 75W bei 6 PIN sind aber als Obergrenze für die Grafikkarten festgelegt worden.


----------



## steinschock (17. August 2009)

klaerchen schrieb:


> Ja warum denn nicht?
> Habe nicht gedacht, daß das so schwere Fragen sind
> Aber ich schau mal nach...



Weil man mit den ca Werten gut arbeiten kann, da der max. Verbrauch nie über 80% der NT-leistung sein sollte.
Wird eh nur bei Benches ect. erreicht.

Deshalb macht es für mich den Eindruck, (da du ja jedem W nachrennst ) 
als wolltes du ein NT haben was recht nah am tatsächlichen Verbrauch liegt.
Was wiederum völlig falsch währe.


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Weil man mit den ca Werten gut arbeiten kann, da der max. Verbrauch nie über 80% der NT-leistung sein sollte.
> Wird eh nur bei Benches ect. erreicht.
> 
> Deshalb macht es für mich den Eindruck, (da du ja jedem W nachrennst )
> ...


Ich renne bestimmt nicht jedem Watt hinterher.
Ich habe *nur* nach dem *Wieso* gefragt!
Wenn ich da manch einen überfordert habe... Tut mir leid, war nicht meine Absicht! 

Dachte nur, hier wäre ich richtig...


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

@Compucase

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

(Bestünde die Möglichkeit, das mit den PCIe-Steckern, genauso detailiert wie hier beschrieben, in das Cougar-Lexikon miteinzubringen?)



Auch an die anderen:
Danke für eure Mühe


----------

